# PC VS MAC ( Just for Mr. Fisher )



## Gizmo (18/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Danny (18/9/14)

That was the best 25 minutes of ads I have ever watched. Im going to have to give apple more money soon so seeing those really helped


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/9/14)

Gizmo said:


>




Thats way too long to watch the whole thing, very funny though


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/14)

Awesome! That helps!


----------

